# South Fork -Huntsville Area



## mean gene (Jun 2, 2016)

Been having some good luck at the Weber River this year but looking at trying the South Fork East of the huntsville area from Causey for the first time. any thoughts and feedback regarding areas to try and/or flies? appreciate any feedback!:!:8)


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

That would be the South Fork Ogden River? I have fished at a few of the forest service campground pullouts and had some luck.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

It’s a fun little river, for sure. Fish will be looking up this time of year. Stimulators, chubby chernobyls, other ant patterns as well right now. There are probably some decent hatches going on you’ll want to pay attention to. 

Also, I don’t know a day out of the year that a bead head pheasant tail wouldn’t work there.


----------



## mean gene (Jun 2, 2016)

thanks guys... really havent fished it yet even though almost within stone throw.... will be out there next several days. Stay tuned!


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Vanilla said:


> It's a fun little river, for sure. Fish will be looking up this time of year. Stimulators, chubby chernobyls, other ant patterns as well right now. There are probably some decent hatches going on you'll want to pay attention to.
> 
> Also, I don't know a day out of the year that a bead head pheasant tail wouldn't work there.


+1


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

mean gene said:


> thanks guys... really havent fished it yet even though almost within stone throw.... will be out there next several days. Stay tuned!


If you've got a raft, boat, tube, toon, kayak, or even just want to wade out...don't be afraid to go chase some crappie and perch on the reservoir if you're there for a few days.

Lil Hustler jigs in many different colors will do the trick.


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

mean gene said:


> Been having some good luck at the Weber River this year but looking at trying the South Fork East of the huntsville area from Causey for the first time. any thoughts and feedback regarding areas to try and/or flies? appreciate any feedback!:!:8)


The South Fork is a fun stream to fish but this time of year can be a challenge with all the kids floating on rafts, tubes, and matrasses. I'd try to get there early and avoid the camping areas and just plan to fish till noon or go later in the day and stay till dark.

I've had luck over the years with a bead head prince nymph, hares ear, Montana, San Juan worm in wine color, and a serendipity. Sizes anywhere from #10 to #16.

Good Luck


----------



## mean gene (Jun 2, 2016)

TOgden said:


> The South Fork is a fun stream to fish but this time of year can be a challenge with all the kids floating on rafts, tubes, and matrasses. I'd try to get there early and avoid the camping areas and just plan to fish till noon or go later in the day and stay till dark.
> 
> I've had luck over the years with a bead head prince nymph, hares ear, Montana, San Juan worm in wine color, and a serendipity. Sizes anywhere from #10 to #16.
> 
> Good Luck


thanks TO.....appreciate the comments and feedback.....my observation has been with the masses there.


----------

